# Doubletail deformity - Crooked spine.



## Dice Witch (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, after a tragic accident while on vacation, I had an empty tank to fill. I went out today to my favorite pet store and picked out a beautiful marbled white-and-blue doubletail. Upon getting him home, I noticed the end of his spine was crooked. A few google searches later I learn this is a common deformity from two doubletail parents, but couldn't find anything about the quality of life for fish who have this problem.

The DT I got is currently swimming without issue, appears very healthy, and has had no trouble going after food. He does not swim with that nice flowing stride like my other bettas however, his movements are quick and almost 'twitchy.' (Which could also be an age or personality thing.)

Can a fish live a full, fulling life with a crooked spine? Is he in any pain? Do I need to expect a shorter lifespan from this fish compared to others?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

There are a few members on here with simialr problems, you might want to purchase a betta leaf hammock so he has a place to rest near the surface of the water (tey are only like $2) or if he seems to begin to have trouble, lower the water level down and put in a LOT of leaves (wide and strong) so he has diferent places to rest... hopefully one of those people comment... cant remember names though :/


----------



## Dice Witch (Jun 27, 2011)

There was already a leaf hammock in the tank, and he took to it almost instantly. It sits on the side of the tank nearest to where my computer is, so we interact the most there. He also very much seems to like the betta log and will perch in there for stretches of about 10 minutes at a time.

I'll keep a very close eye on his energy and behavior... make tank changes accordingly.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Yup, as long as you keep an eye on him and he seems happy and not having any trouble he should be good


----------



## Dice Witch (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, both the betta log and the leaf hammock appear to be a hit. He has the laziest posture on the hammock I've seen in any of my bettas.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Naw he's pretty.

As for back problems, I imagine it's much like spine deformities in humans. There really isn't much anyone can do to fix it, and if they are in pain, it would be their 'normal' relativity of pain. But to compare to us, we would be in agony perhaps, but to them it's normal.

At the end of the day, his new home is what will make him the most comfortable. Again, to metaphor with a human! Back pain in a crappy unchanged yucky bed, or back pain in a clean comfortable bed. 

Could always use Indian Almond Leaves - I hear that calms them and relaxes


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

is this deformed spine genetic or can it happen at any time? i have 2 DT, none have deformed spines.


----------

